# Photographing your car



## batwad (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone else feel incredibly self-conscious when taking photos of their car? Like if someone sees you doing it they're going to think "look at that saddo, what a loser!"  

Has anyone here seen people photographing their car and thought "wow, what a loser?"


----------



## big dave (Aug 31, 2006)

i do that when ive done mine as i use my phone to take pictures if someone walks by just try and pretend to be txting someone so yes i am self-conscious when it comes to taking pictures


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep especially when I'm taking shots of my own car and the neighbours are looking!

Not though when I'm shooting other peoples!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

The worst thing happened to me when taking pictures of my car.

It was on a quiet county road and i had my car parked across it and i was out taking pictures then a car came down the road, a bit embarracing lol

Then another car came along and stopped next to mies and asked me if i was selling it.

Best plan is to find somewhere quiet.


----------



## Dave Mk6 (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep,& im glad im not the only one who thought that  
I normally take the car to a quite location to take pictures,& if someone happens to pass,i pretend to be somthing else haha..


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I have thick skin because I couldn't give a toss what people think!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

My Neighbours just think i'm crackers anyway,:lol: 

I take the weired strares with a pinch of salt now


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yep my neighbours think im balmy, well, i am  :lol:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I do a bit, neighbours thinks I'm selling the car or something lol

Strangely I don't feel the same way doin other cars.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I always feel like a prize nob when photographing my car!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I just take mine down to the village car park. There is no-way I'm gonna take photo's of it outside my house.. Neighbours think I'm "white coat material" as it is...Well, they will be when I get the Brinky on it tomorrow..


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sometimes feel a bit of a dick taking pictures, even more so when going for the arty ones from down load and stuff! ah well, what can you do - it's got to be done


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

nah i dont think anything of the sort at the end of the day if im happy photographing the car then to hell with what anyone else thinks


----------



## murf52 (Apr 23, 2006)

Jmax said:


> nah i dont think anything of the sort at the end of the day if im happy photographing the car then to hell with what anyone else thinks


same here dont give 2 hoots what others think theres sadder people out there than us


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

*S E P *

Somebody
Else's
Problem

If they think your a wally taking pictures of you car then that's their problem!!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Its when you've got the camera about a foot away from the bonnet and leaning directly over it!

"What the hell is he takling a picture of?" :lol:


----------



## BigAl_Devon (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL, my neighbours know that I spend all my time cleaning, polishing and tweaking my car - some of them even take pictures of my car after I have finished detailing to show their friends


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

My neighbours just don't comment no more.. as washing 6 cars every weekend and giving them a QD during the week etc.. they just put there thumbs up and say something like 'you can do mine next' or 'you'll wash it away son' :lol:

Sat :thumb:

p.s. on topic.. yeah i do get self conscious when taking pics.. i look around first to see if anyones walking up or down my street then il go n take pics


----------



## geetee (Jan 16, 2007)

I do get embarrassed yes. 
If I'm taking a pic in a quiet industrial estate or something and someone drives past, i just pretend I'm doing something less embarrassing..... like taking a ****!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Reg Hollis said:


> I think I have thick skin because I couldn't give a toss what people think!


Yep, I dont care if folk think I'm mad. I'm happy taking photos of may car, so thats all that counts. :thumb:


----------



## ml052 (Dec 20, 2006)

IMO **** them all, its your car mate an if you want to take pics of it your perfectly entitled to :thumb:


----------



## shinyautos (Jan 28, 2007)

It's just like taking a picture of your kids, so sod what everyone else thinks and snap away happy, 


If someone says anything, just ask them if they can take a picture of you and your car and then proceed to give it a big cuddle and smile!


----------



## Wh00sher (Jun 18, 2006)

I bought a new camera for taking motorsport photos, I thought I`d practise by standing near a busy roundabout and get photos of cars passing. try that for 5 minutes and tell me you dont feel embarassed !!

god, I felt so guilty I had to leave !!!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Well the cops dont seem to mind taking piccies of mine so why the fook should i lol


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Two years ago, I was taking pictures of my previous car, mk3 Astra and the place I was taking pictures of it was at a golf course. Whilst I was taking pictures of my car, a guy walking his dog came up to me and said, 'what are you doing?' I replied 'taking pictures of my car' he then replied 'but why?' I then replied 'because its my car and I want to'. He then walked off. I thought, whats his problem, it got nothing to do with him.


----------



## fiesta mk6 (Sep 10, 2006)

the best one for me had to be my mate being pulled over ny cops in his nice new clean car, and the lights of the police car just made his cars paint work look amazing,and it was a great background too, lol cops thought i was strange though.


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

I get even on my stomach to get a cool angle shot. I've been taking photography classes since high school so I've shot the weirdest things on the most common places (rainpipes, drains, abandoned industrial buildings, etc).

I guess I've overcome that "embarassing" feeling - now all that matters is getting a good shot from an interesting angle. If that requires me to climb a statue to get it, well so be it. People still look / point at you (even my own girlfriend is sometimes a bit ashamed I guess) but after all, like I said, it's the photograph that counts.

As long as you don't bother anyone while taking the photograph - everything should be ok. (been interrogated by private security firms, been arrested for so called "industrial spionage" while shooting a car near a BASF / Bayer facility, etc) - being a part time photographer sure is a lot more exciting than most people think!


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

i've had people stop, stare, point & take pics of my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















ok....... so they looked about 10 and were german exchange students but hey, i was still chuffed !!!!!

jim


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

My neighbours don't seem to batt an eyelid when i start taking photo's these days. I'm gonna get the tripod out next time though that might start a few tongues wagging. What they do comment on is the amount that i wash the car. If the old dear across the road tells me i'm going to make it rain, one more time i swear i'll scrub my wheel arches with her blue rinse!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Screw them if they don't get it!!!!
I kinda work to the principal that there are plenty worse things I could be doing so its fine in my book and the results when you put some effort into it are great!!
And BTW the best thing to do when people ask you what your up to is to say nothing, then they think you are REALLY cracked!!


----------

